# "HEAD BADGE"/ The Good / The Bad / The Ugly....Photo thread.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've always been intrigued of the different head badge designs that bike companies come up with. Some are a work of art and others, not so much. And yet others just make you wonder. There has been so many bike companies over the years with so many designs. Post up a photo of your head badge with brand disclosure please.

Some of you may be head badge delete, where in that case you may have this attitude towards them.  >>>











*Edit: I want all bikes vintage through today. Mountain bikes / road / cruiser and whatever, even custom. I'm interested in the different designs throughout the years.*

Mine is an Intense which in my opinion is one of the better designs I've seen.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is the only head badge pic I could find... my hubbies' Salsa. Pic was taken a couple months ago on a very wet/ icy ride. Kind of interesting juxaposition of a "hot pepper and ice"


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Hunter


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

OnOne. Plain. Little dull.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Always been a fan of the Coconino HB


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Salsa








Canfield








Haro


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My new bike doesn't have a badge, which I think is a mistake. I fact I thought about sticking something on there myself.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I would post my Intense, but it looks just like Dirt Junkies, only on a raw frame.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> My new bike doesn't have a badge, which I think is a mistake. I fact I thought about sticking something on there myself.


Pig go back to the ordinal post. I think it puts you in this category.






Great contributions so far everyone. So far they're all pretty great designs.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't own one of these, but I wish I did:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Classify this as "why bother"

Trek Farley
View attachment 970103


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I gots two of 'em


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

American Beauty- made by schwinn. Approx 1946


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Schwinn excelsior. 1940


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Boulder bicycles 1992


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Gee... I wish I had some photos of some of my old vintage bikes that had some really cool badges. I'll have to head out to the stable and photograph some of the remaining bikes that I have left. Till then, all that I have it the mainstream stuff that we've all seen. But, these are my current rides.


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

VooDoo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Old Ride - Muk 2










Current Ride - Aluminum Beargrease

----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Not as good as the old version but still iconic.


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

Stanton Slackline


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeti on matte black (SB66c)


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Oops, wrong head badge.

Lets try this again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great contributions everyone. Optimus nice Mustang and you lacked in telling your bike brand. :yikes:

Banshee Prime! 

Plus I see bikes on both sides lonely without head badge approval. :nono:


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Banshee, two of them, and a Salsa that I think is a Chinese counterfeit because it came without a head badge and even after several calls they would not send me one.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

both from bikes i don't own any more. ibis alibi, santa cruz superlight. i didn't like the santa cruz sticker so i replaced it with my own. i'm not sure how the ibis head badge got dented...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

heyyall said:


> Classify this as "why bother"
> 
> Trek Farley
> View attachment 970103


Well lah-de freaking dah!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> both from bikes i don't own any more. ibis alibi, santa cruz superlight. i didn't like the santa cruz sticker so i replaced it with my own. *i'm not sure how the ibis head badge got dented...*


From riding it the way it was meant to be ridden. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slasa E (Dec 9, 2008)

Another Yeti









And a REEB. REEB has a really cool copper version they just premiered, too. 









Edit: phone post fail. Can't get the pics to rotate when attaching even though they are correct in original form.
Nevermind, PEBKAC error.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

here's the ugly...schwinn's big plastic star on their lame attempt at a 'cross bike. i cracked this thing at the top tube/seat tube junction...


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a big fan of this one. Cannondale did these for West Virginia University's cycling team.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Hawg said:


> The passion is so thick in this thread that I am experiencing an elevated heart rate and my glasses are starting to fog up. Talk about rich content!!!


Ha! Amen brutha!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Quentin said:


> View attachment 970232
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of this one. Cannondale did these for West Virginia University's cycling team.
> ...


nice!


----------



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

My Lapierre Spicy. Not that exciting. I think Yeti has one of the nicer head badges.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm a sucker for a nice head badge.

Oldest bike of the bunch:
2003 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR
Specialized Stumpjumper "Headbadge" by mtbikernate, on Flickr

Painted ones I put in the "why bother" category.

Next one, wife's 2010 Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon
Santa Cruz BlurHeadbadge by mtbikernate, on Flickr

My commuter, a 2014 Salsa Vaya
Salsa Vaya Headbadge by mtbikernate, on Flickr

My 2015 Salsa Bucksaw
Salsa Bucksaw Headbadge by mtbikernate, on Flickr


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm at work right now so I can't take a pic of my Vassago Bandersnatch but their badges look badass.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

See what I mean? looks like someone melted Kermit the frog!









I reckon it's ended up looking like that because they've chosen to put the cables through it, having a badge in there would just make it a cluttered mess. Instead, it just looks weird.

I also think routing the cables through the headtube is a stupid idea for practical reasons. It offers no advantage and a few significant down sides. The cables are in tighter curves and bend more sharply as the bars turn. They also bend around the steerer tube, rubbing against it, which surely will wear into the cable housings eventually. It also means that any water which gets through those holes, which it surely will, has nowhere to go but to run down the inside of the tube onto the top of the lower headset bearing race. Crazy. Headset manufacturers try to design seals that will keep water out of the bearings, then Commencal do this...


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Roca Roja made In Sedona, AZ


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Too Bad SOMA doesn't put these on their Mountain Bikes, only their roadies.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Wraith bikes (he original MTB one, not the roadie pretender)


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*Steve Potts & Niner IMBA MCR*

These are my 2 to add to the mix....

Not much to the Niner expect the fact it's on the first IMBA edition
MCR so it's special in that regard.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like the ugly skull type ones. Is there no bike equivalent of something like this?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Make your own head badge thread >>>*

Great contributions so far everyone. :thumbsup:

Check out what a little birdie dropped on my lap. This thread starts out with an amazing way to make your own head badge. Thanks to Marpilli and his ingenuity it can be done quite easily. Just some fortitude and some patience, ideal for those not liking the head badge they have or are head badge delete. *Go here >>> Very cool!* 

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/acid-etching-custom-head-badges-788806.html


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Check out what a little birdie dropped on my lap. This thread starts out with an amazing way to make your own head badge.


That is brilliant, nice one.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

80Pro-Line said:


> View attachment 970115


We need a like button!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's one from my SE Racing lil Ripper pit bike


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Some damn fine badges in this thread so far. And these are yawners- but the bikes themselves thankfully are not









('95 8700)









('03 9.8)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks to Marpilli and his ingenuity it can be done quite easily.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/acid-etching-custom-head-badges-788806.html


How bizarre that you brought this up! I was thinking about getting in touch with Marp and asking him about this. I had seen it a while back, but couldn't remember where I had seen it. Kudos DJ!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> How bizarre that you brought this up! I was thinking about getting in touch with Marp and asking him about this. I had seen it a while back, but couldn't remember where I had seen it. Kudos DJ!


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd rep ya, but you what it sez when I click the button. Should be pretty soon though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I'd rep ya, but you what it sez when I click the button. Should be pretty soon though.


I hear ya I have that same issue all the time. Thanks though it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Vintage Road I've Had*

These are not my images, but they are just like head badges of my old road bikes.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't like the ugly skull type ones. Is there no bike equivalent of something like this?


Some bikes are just so bad-ass, only a skull will do.



(These aren't mine but built by a buddy. I've got a couple of his frames and I like 'em.)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i always have liked the graphics on a lot of KHS bikes (especially mine). i'll bet this head badge design would be kind of cool cast in color...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A most appropriate head badge to honor our disposable income*


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

2015 Trek Farley 6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice boobs....er ...I mean boots.

No pics (3,000 miles away), one of my son's bikes has a wall-mount type bottle opener for a head badge. Good idea for an after ride beverage.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a sentimental attachment to this one. This headbadge came from the 1955 Schwinn Racer 3 speed that my mom saved paper route money and lawn mowing money to buy brand new when she was in middle school. Her bike was purchased from my grandfather's hardware store, which was a Schwinn dealer in the 50's. This head badge is currently mounted on my 1964 Schwinn Typhoon.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Custom painted Klein








I also like how the head tube design flows onto the main tubes








A custom frame done by Carl Strong and painted by Keith Anderson. Wanted to keep the Team Moosepoop motif and give a nod to the builder


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Optimus said:


> Now see, that right there makes me want to go for a ride.


I had one of those and I used to love riding it. Mine was a MK2 though, in the best colour, purple.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Not my bikes or head badges, just cool*


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Another Raleigh, on my wife's '96 M-40 she won't get rid of.










----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

i took this pic 2 years ago,not long before i sold this bike .titus was a great brand..i realy liked my moto lite.is titus still alive? havent seen a new titus for some time now..


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

i haz hedbadge


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

A few quick photos.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ How about a head badge off that 56 or 57 you in the back there? ^^


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

1941 bf Goodrich made by schwinn










Prewar "planes and trains" from schwinn


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a pile of headbadge photos from NAHBS today. I'll share 'em from my phone in a bit. some beautiful work. Including the aforementioned copper REEB one, a leather headbadge from a guy up in New Brunswick, and some other beautiful artwork.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Some beautiful work here from NAHBS


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^ How about a head badge off that 56 or 57 you in the back there? ^^


1957 Bel Air two door hardtop sports coupe. I am the second owner.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Harold said:


> Some beautiful work here from NAHBS


I would like to see more pics of the bike with triple clamp fork, and "lightened" headtube!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

car bone said:


> I would like to see more pics of the bike with triple clamp fork, and "lightened" headtube!!!












This is the only other one I got. A friend is doing outside magazine's social media for the event. I will see if he got more of that bike.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Can't believe I missed this one from Black Sheep.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Tripower said:


> 1957 Bel Air two door hardtop sports coupe. I am the second owner.


Sweet!
And what is that covered up behind it? A 69' Vette 427 Tripower 435 H.P.  Hence your screen name. :thumbsup:

Harold, that head badge frenzy pretty much just set the bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My Mt Vision's head badge -


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

This thread just went up another 1,000 percent, beautiful and creative work !
(that triple clamp fork/bike is crazy!)

Just a hark back to one of the earlier submissions: this is a beautiful piece o' art -Duchamp style. Thank you for posting a "badge" !!

View attachment 970346


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

The Cannondale "headbadges" are pretty boring. I don't think I ever payed much attention to them...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

CGrr said:


> The Cannondale "headbadges" are pretty boring. I don't think I ever payed much attention to them...


Did you notice it looks like the end of an open-end wrench?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Did you notice it looks like the end of an open-end wrench?


Not until you just mentioned it. But yes, exactly like one. Which would be pretty cool if they made it in metal.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Bead blasted......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ska said:


> Bead blasted......


That's a different way to go about it. Pretty sweet concept and great design.

There is an overwhelming response in contributions everyone. Which is fantastic, some amazing designs and craftsmanship.

One thing I would like to remind everyone. Could you please disclose bike manufacturer with each badge posted. Mainly for us dummies.  Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's a different way to go about it. Pretty sweet concept and great design.
> 
> There is an overwhelming response in contributions everyone. Which is fantastic, some amazing designs and craftsmanship.
> 
> One thing I would like to remind everyone. Could you please disclose bike manufacturer with each badge posted. Mainly for us dummies.  Thanks!


sorry bout that. Most of mine are self explanatory...but the few that aren't, I forgot who did them by the time I posted. I might be able to find them again from the NAHBS exhibitor list after work today.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Two that I'm partial to


----------



## the_pilot (Jul 31, 2008)

I do like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Love the first intense! I had a tracer with the same!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

car bone said:


> I would like to see more pics of the bike with triple clamp fork, and "lightened" headtube!!!












Here's my friend's picture


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Lululemon


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

1 (duplicate removed): Black Sheep
2. Moonmen
3: REEB
4: Samurai
5: Altruiste Bicycle Company
6. Mosaic
7. Shamrock Cycles



Harold said:


> Some beautiful work here from NAHBS


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

^^^Mosaic.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I put this on the AM frame I built:


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

zahgurim said:


> I put this on the AM frame I built:


Did you name that rig, "Bear Bait"?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Harold said:


> Here's my friend's picture


Thats quite a bad ass ride.


----------



## zirkel 1 (May 28, 2006)

From my current rides, 2004 redline monocog, 2000 mootaineer, 2009 uzzi vp








I believe the intense badge is plastic. Have always liked Mr. Moots, the bike riding gator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob Brown Cycles


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

zirkel 1 said:


> I believe the intense badge is plastic.


Mine came off once and I recall it being metal. I stuck it back on with shoe goo.


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

bike snob said:


> i took this pic 2 years ago,not long before i sold this bike .titus was a great brand..i realy liked my moto lite.is titus still alive? havent seen a new titus for some time now..


Titus is owned by the parent company of OnOne. I have tried to find out who Titus was, as anyone named Titus likely is a distant relative. They didn't seem to know! I think they were releasing bikes with that brand name still. My interest was more genealogical than bicycle!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

If you want a custom head badge hand made from sterling silver, and don't mind paying a hundred bucks or 2, this is the place:

Custom Head badge Portfolio


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Yes, it's the head badge.
















[


----------



## JasonFH (Jun 28, 2005)

Why has no one created a head badge that doubles as a bottle opener? Worth the weight gain IMO.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I gotta admit, the Grim Reaper, by eastern bikes (BMX) has always made me envious. The frame also features cut outs on the seat tube.

I guess its not actually head badge... but its like a inverse head badge :thumbsup:

@JasonFH, santa cruz, for the longest time, included a built in bottle openers, always around the derailluer hanger.

I just use my spd pedal, works like a charm.


----------



## Cove Bikes (Mar 9, 2015)

*Cove Bikes Head Badge*


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

Kent









Firestone


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

*Banshee Chaperrell*


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

My Kent Eriksen









& My 1990 Yo Eddy Fat Chance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo_1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Misfit Psycles


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I designed these two filipino-themed ones many moons ago, and had Jen Green make 'em.


Mutinyman Filipino Sun Cog Headbadge Detail by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Balut Headbadge by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## dmpeach (Dec 11, 2012)

Got to love the Moots!


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Another Yeti, this time on yellow. Really do love their badge.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

JasonFH said:


> Why has no one created a head badge that doubles as a bottle opener? Worth the weight gain IMO.


Not pretty but..............there you go


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Klein Palomino with hidden graphics - it looks solid black, but when the light hits it, it will show up green and purple.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

This one that is on my Masi is pretty sweet. Gotta love the Italians.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Aside from the old Schwinn badge I posted earlier, most of my bikes have decals instead of actual badges. I guess I buy cheap bikes.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Aside from the old Schwinn badge I posted earlier, most of my bikes have decals instead of actual badges. I guess I buy cheap bikes.
> 
> View attachment 971562


Let me know where I can find a cheap Moots.


----------



## AllyTrash (Dec 28, 2014)

*Motobecane Night Train Bullet*


----------



## AllyTrash (Dec 28, 2014)

*Not a head badge but located close to it.*



JasonFH said:


> Why has no one created a head badge that doubles as a bottle opener? Worth the weight gain IMO.











Have you seen these made by wisecracker?


----------



## ScabFace (Aug 4, 2009)

2011 Kona


----------



## walana (Nov 22, 2011)

here's mine simple and straight to the point.


----------



## Evan Lapka (Mar 10, 2015)

*Aussie Cycle Works*















Aussie Cycle Works makes some groovy head badges AND tail badges.

Aussie Cycle Works | Custom Titanium Road, Cyclocross (CX), Mountain (MTB) & Time Trial / Triathlon (TT/TRI) Bicycles and Frames | Houston, Texas


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Evan Lapka said:


> View attachment 971640
> View attachment 971641
> 
> 
> ...


Our first "tail badge" and quite groovy to boot. :thumbsup:

Some great designs coming in everyone. Keep them coming and feel free to add a tail badge if you got one.


----------



## digktialx (Apr 1, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Our first "tail badge" and quite groovy to boot. :thumbsup:
> 
> Some great designs coming in everyone. Keep them coming and feel free to add a tail badge if you got one.


Haven't seen a "tail badge" before heh. Here's what I have in my stable, an older Gary Fisher, Ridley Excalibur road bike, and Guerrilla Gravity Megatrail.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Jen Green did my Mjolnir badge for my Moonlander









Edit- not sure why the original is down at the bottom there.


----------



## AllyTrash (Dec 28, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Our first "tail badge" and quite groovy to boot. :thumbsup:


"Tail badge"? Is that the bike equivalent of a tramp stamp?


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

adgh


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

Our local bike shop sells home made bottle cap head badges, hence my Harpoon Brewing Co. head badge. Its kinda like holding a carrot in-front of me while I ride. Of course we have the Waltworks pigtail badge and my Masi.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Off my first mtb 94 fs-4*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Brand disclosure with each badge posted, please. Unless of course it's quite obvious with the name on the badge, for us dummies, thanks. 

Great contributions everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

crconsulting said:


>


You've got some classics, dude.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smilinsteve said:


> You've got some classics, dude.


Yep The Breezer in the middle is where mtbing started from. Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENDAY66 (Dec 2, 2014)

Im just going to round this one out and stick it to my Trek x-cal, in keeping with the Trek theme

and yup, the science one


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

2010 Gary Fisher Superfly 100
View attachment 972064


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1995 Trek Singletrack 930


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

2014 Ragley Blue Pig. RIP Ragley


----------



## ferros (Nov 8, 2010)

Nimble 9
Titus
Ventana


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Since we're putting older stuff up as well, here is my '99 Dekerf Team ST's head badge. Best bike I've EVER owned. It was so incredible. 

The lack of disc brakes (and Chris' issue with welding tabs on the ST's) forced me to retire the bike after a very long love affair. Still have it though and think more and more about putting it back together and getting it out again for some retro fun. It was so much fun and felt so perfect to me. I've tried to match measurements with later bikes but it just never is the same.

It does bother me that it sits, partially disassembled, hanging on a wall in my basement, literally collecting dust.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MrMentallo said:


> 2014 Ragley Blue Pig. RIP Ragley


What do you mean RIP? Did they bite the dust? The website looks ok...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ska said:


> Since we're putting older stuff up as well, here is my '99 Dekerf Team ST's head badge. Best bike I've EVER owned. It was so incredible.
> 
> The lack of disc brakes (and Chris' issue with welding tabs on the ST's) forced me to retire the bike after a very long love affair. Still have it though and think more and more about putting it back together and getting it out again for some retro fun. It was so much fun and felt so perfect to me. I've tried to match measurements with later bikes but it just never is the same.
> 
> It does bother me that it sits, partially disassembled, hanging on a wall in my basement, literally collecting dust.


*Yes I want all bikes vintage through today. Mountain bikes / road / cruiser and whatever, even custom. I'm interested in the different designs throughout the years.*


----------



## hud56 (Nov 9, 2008)

1995 Dagger B3


----------



## 26rider (Dec 3, 2013)

Haro Swift


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Late 80's Nishiki flat-bar road bike


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*issue with welding tabs on the ST's ??*

*Ska*, just curious as I am not familiar, what is the issue with welding tabs on the ST's ?


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

1st Generation Sultan


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

2005 Turner 5spot


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

jp08865 said:


> *Ska*, just curious as I am not familiar, what is the issue with welding tabs on the ST's ?


There is a long story when it comes to the ST but I'll try and make it short.

The older models (like mine) were full Reynolds 853 with posts to sport V-brakes, but after a time, Chris was starting to have issues getting the tubes he needed for the chainstays. This caused delays for him in getting frames out the door. He then decided to changed to stays to titanium in later models and many of those had disc tabs. They were pretty sweet as well. Unfortunately those were sometimes met with issues. Specifically, failure where stays/tubes met near the BB. If such failures occurred, the frames were to be sent in for reinforcement/repair.

I believe that was the first (and last) issue Chris had ever had with ANY of his frames and it lead to the discontinuation of the ST. In later years (around '08), I'd emailed him to see if he'd be willing to weld tabs on for me and he replied back that he didn't feel my ST should have tabs on it. Basically saying that the stresses involved during heavy braking were quite high and didn't do well on the ST. He did say that he'd do it but recommended I not pursue the idea and he couldn't guarantee what would happen.

Chris is still to this day an incredible, world renowned builder so who am I to argue with that?? LOL I have nothing but the utmost respect for the guy so if tells me I shouldn't do than...........I shouldn't do it.

In saying that, I wonder if I approach him again after all of these years if he'd rethink it.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

TM Cycles - made in Fort Collins, CO circa '94.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I wasn't really a fan of the Voodoo badge, but I'm a huge fan of the AZT. A co-worker fabricated this aluminum piece for my trusted steed. 








The badge needs a bit of trail wear to match the beat up head tube!!


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

*2011 5 spot*


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> What do you mean RIP? Did they bite the dust? The website looks ok...


They aren't making frames anymore. Talked to a bike shop owner about it and he says that since they were having so many issues with their manufacturers quality control process with both the 2013/14 models and the switch of their entire catalogue to 650b and quality control issues with that that their parent company pulled the plug. It may come back in the future, but he says not until 2016 at the earliest and maybe not even then. He said there weren't any problems with their other products like bars and stems, but their frames were more trouble than not.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll Play.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

My Motobecane Fantom Pro 29er head badge. I always thought their logo was neat, especially on a jersey.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Blizzard


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

My wife has one on her cruiser


----------



## hud56 (Nov 9, 2008)

One even get's two on this '07 road bike


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are a few additional head tubes

Circa 2002 Cannondale Ironman tri bike










Trek Domane









Better picture of the Gary Fisher Superfly










Trek Farley









MTX Kids Bike









Early 2000s Trek Kids Bike









1995 Singletrack 930









~2013 Trek 3500









Walmart Spiderman Bike









Fuji Kids bike


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

These two are on the same bike, one on the head tube and one on the seat tube. Original plastic protective coating on the numbered badge on the seat tube is peeling a bit at the edges.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ahh yes good old Belgium cruisers. Fort Collins is over populated with them, cool bikes though.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

DENDAY66 said:


> Im just going to round this one out and stick it to my Trek x-cal, in keeping with the Trek theme
> 
> and yup, the science one
> 
> View attachment 972026


Now I really wish that I had a trek, just so that I could do the same thing.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Rennstahl in Reynolds 931 stainless.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

There's certainly quite a few artistic designs and some well crafted pieces. Who knew so many existed. Keep them coming most all bikes have one.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Keep them coming most all bikes have one.


Except mine :0(


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my own


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Ventana's
DSC_0040

DSC_0067

101_2048


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

2014 Kona Kahuna


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TAOS1 said:


> I got my own


Did you get that at the brewery while you were in my neck of the woods last summer?


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you get that at the brewery while you were in my neck of the woods last summer?


Actually after seeing this thread I did a quick search and found it.....never made it to New Belgium on that trip


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Chumba Ursa 29+


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread needs a Singular:


__
https://flic.kr/p/rqPRw5


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

since i rode the GT 'cross today, i thought i'd post a photo of its rather bland head tube stickers here. the wings on the right seatstay is a nice touch, though...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Ridley, from today's ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My sisters 50th birthday present today from her husband.
A REEB backwards for BEER. Made from a brewery / bike company called Oscar Blues out of Longmont Colorado.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Drunk Cyclist.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

2008 KHS Solo One


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Not mine, but listed on local CL bike for sale. Thought it looked cool enough to post here since the interest is not limited to mtb.

1966 English Cruiser


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm just here because I saw my name in the thread title. 

I have nothing more to contribute.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

See, that seems like an opportunity lost. I'd have posted a picture of a hat or a bald spot and called it my head badge LOL.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

my 2000 santa cruz superlight:









custom head badge by parkmeister, on Flickr

that bike was on looonnngggg term loan to a friend (too much sentimental value to sell it) when it got stolen off the back of his car. bike thieves are the SUCK!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What we have here is a failure to communicate.


A head-badge extravaganza if you will.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Catamount, a boutique small company out of Fort Collins Colorado that went under after about 5 years running. My brother and sister both still have one that were custom built in 96'. Full suspension and at the time considered one of the best squish designs.

Here's my brothers Head badge [red bike] and a better photo of one off the net! gray bike.

Catamount = Mountain Lion


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

tootall said:


> View attachment 974430
> 
> Chumba Ursa 29+


Fancy bike for just a sticker. What fork is that?


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My Coconino cruisers


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

tootall said:


> View attachment 974430
> 
> Chumba Ursa 29+


Got a chance to demo one. What a fantastic bike.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Love this one. Bully bikes from the 90s


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

the BULLY graphic is one of my all time favs. So good infact; SUBROSA and others played of it a bit.....


----------



## viteaux (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the slidin' Yetiman


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

TAOS1 said:


> I got my own


Beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have the same one:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Burt4x4 said:


> Beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have the same one:
> View attachment 979767
> 
> View attachment 979769


Well I just drove by it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone posted an Ellsworth yet? What ever happened to them?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smilinsteve said:


> Has anyone posted an Ellsworth yet? What ever happened to them?


They fell in the crack. 

Actually I was wondering the same thing recently.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Burt4x4 said:


> Beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have the same one:
> 
> View attachment 979769


Burt, you have any more pics of your truck? Love those!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

stew325 said:


> Burt, you have any more pics of your truck? Love those!


It's actually a K5/Blazer :thumbsup: and I posted pics here in the OC - Muscle Car Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/muscle-car-thread-828784-6.html


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well I just drove by it.
> View attachment 979903
> 
> 
> ...


NIce!! I would have pulled in for "lunch"! hehehe


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Burt4x4 said:


> NIce!! I would have pulled in for "lunch"! hehehe


It's hard to drop in there for lunch when just 1/2 mile down the street is downtown old town Fort Collins. A restaurant and bar mecca. All carrying all the brews from that brewery and a plethora more from others.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Off my 09 pivot mach 5


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's hard to drop in there for lunch when just 1/2 mile down the street is downtown old town Fort Collins. A restaurant and bar mecca. All carrying all the brews from that brewery and a plethora more from others.


Sounds Delicious!! = Bucket List hehehe


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's hard to drop in there for lunch when just 1/2 mile down the street is downtown old town Fort Collins. A restaurant and bar mecca. All carrying all the brews from that brewery and a plethora more from others.


Or some BIG CITY BURRITO love!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TAOS1 said:


> Or some BIG CITY BURRITO love!


I dropped in there for lunch last week for the first time. That evening I was out at a local restaurant for dinner, that I'm a regular at. I got to talking to a waitress that I know. I mentioned eating at BCB and that's why I wasn't so hungry. She proceeded to tell me of a friend of hers that works there and the disgusting things that happen in the preparation. I won't get into details but I'll never eat there again.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I dropped in there for lunch last week for the first time. That evening I was out at a local restaurant for dinner, that I'm a regular at. I got to talking to a waitress that I know. I mentioned eating at BCB and that's why I wasn't so hungry. She proceeded to tell me of a friend of hers that works there and the disgusting things that happen in the preparation. I won't get into details but I'll never eat there again.


I only eat the breakfast burrito's....they are so good I don't care about what happens in the kitchen


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TAOS1 said:


> I only eat the breakfast burrito's....they are so good I don't care about what happens in the kitchen


That's what I had, although tasty that story has turned me off for good.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't let any 'kitchen talk' get you wigged out...and I've heard it all. I grew up in the restaurant business (lifetime family business)and while some stuff happens on occasion, 99.9% of the time everything is good and normal. I think much of the discussion about what takes place in commercial kitchens is urban myth. No doubt, it does happen, but it's the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

I know there have been a few Salsa pics already, but anyways here's mine.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

*Hand made silver and copper*

black sheep in wolfs clothing


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mojo Man said:


> black sheep in wolfs clothing


That ones great, in idea / concept and execution.

Not to take away on the numerous other awesome ones in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

uglyguy2 said:


> I'm just here because I saw my name in the thread title.
> 
> I have nothing more to contribute.


You don't have a bike with a head badge?


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Wraith bikes (he original MTB one, not the roadie pretender)


my favorite. Going to look into Wraith, never heard of them, thank you!

Edit: are they gone? all I can find are roadie/cross bikes...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A Cove Hustler came into the shop for service. Don't think a Cove head badge got posted yet so.....








Updated Dekerf head badge.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this on a cargo bike owned by one of the regulars at san francisco's velo rouge cafe:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

shekky said:


> this on a cargo bike owned by one of the regulars at san francisco's velo rouge cafe:


That is one solid badge.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Post up a photo of your head badge with brand disclosure please.


Cunningham Indian.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^^ And that's how it's done ladies and gentleman.


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

My Predator-themed By:Stickel hardtail



More photos of the bike/ build here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/oinkideas/sets/72157651543984290


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Pretty cool paint job on that!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anyone else care to add one in? I'm all caught up now.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Just a sticker....


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> \I'm all caught up now.


We have to fix that! 

Ibis Carbon 14 (try to find another)


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

*Jen Green on my Black Sheep Fattie*


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

rb_daniel said:


> View attachment 976580


Nice John Henry. My next SS is gonna be from Brendan....


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got my paws on a Canfield.

Wanted a N9, but couldn't pass up the great deal I got on this Yelli!









You happy now, DJ?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

dwick37 said:


> Roca Roja made In Sedona, AZ
> 
> View attachment 970367


Winner


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE;11905461. I won't get into details but I'll never eat there again.[/QUOTE said:


> Your loss.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wyoracerX said:


> View attachment 992002


Winner! :thumbsup:



Cornfield said:


> Finally got my paws on a Canfield.
> 
> Wanted a N9, but couldn't pass up the great deal I got on this Yelli!
> 
> ...


Nice!

And yes..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i never posted the wonderful plastic/metal bear from my marin...the bike i ride the most...a very exciting and creative head badge, indeed!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

love that canfield badge


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

I carved this one for a friend out of beef shin bone several years ago for his Surly Krampus. Believed to be the first of it's kind!

Photo courtesy of Kurt Schneider


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yoreskillz said:


> I carved this one for a friend out of beef shin bone several years ago for his Surly Krampus. Believed to be the first of it's kind!
> 
> Photo courtesy of Kurt Schneider


Damn - That looks BETTER than my vintage Meerschaum smoking pipe!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here are mine.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yoreskillz said:


> I carved this one for a friend out of beef shin bone several years ago for his Surly Krampus. Believed to be the first of it's kind!
> 
> Photo courtesy of Kurt Schneider


I'd be scared riding with that face haunting me on the front of my bike. 
Just kidding, awesome head badge.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Appreciate the comments, I should carve a few more one day!


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Yoreskillz said:


> Appreciate the comments, I should carve a few more one day!


Not only that, you should mail them around the planet!

That head would compliment my Evil very much!!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro*

My Trek Superfly, "memorializing" its' Gary Fissure roots....


----------



## sarah morin (May 8, 2015)

This one is my favourite :


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sarah morin said:


> This one is my favourite :
> View attachment 994547


Very nice!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Family pride


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

My frame builder friend (Swarf Cycles) has a very very nice head badge made using very old school Guilloche machining techniques.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My very dull! contribution but cool thread : )


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Deschutes Chainbreaker. I know it's nothing special, but I could drink that brew any time and be happy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zachariah said:


> My Trek Superfly, "memorializing" its' Gary Fissure roots....
> View attachment 994533


I like...


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Went to the Barber Motorsports Museum last week. Looking at some of those early motorcycles you cant help but wonder how did we survive as a species?!

1953 Honda Cub, more of a moped, but awesomely decorated. 







**Cant get image to rotate 90deg


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Yoreskillz said:


> I carved this one for a friend out of beef shin bone several years ago for his Surly Krampus. Believed to be the first of it's kind!
> 
> Photo courtesy of Kurt Schneider


Beautiful work. And a great head badge. You are very talented. What else do you do, carving/sculpting wise?


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jl said:


> View attachment 999182


Alright give it up, I'm done straining my brain on this one.

What brand is that?


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright give it up, I'm done straining my brain on this one.
> 
> What brand is that?


Independent Fabrication Bikes - Custom Bicycles & Frames Hand-built in New England. - Home


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The Yetti said:


> Independent Fabrication Bikes - Custom Bicycles & Frames Hand-built in New England. - Home


Sweet!
Thank you, it looked familiar I just couldn't place it. Not many running around the west.


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

ScapeGoat CycleWorks. home brew shop Cleveland Ohio


----------



## JTC3495 (Oct 24, 2014)

2015 Kona Honzo


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

blkcheerio said:


> ScapeGoat CycleWorks. home brew shop Cleveland Ohio


Very cool!


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

*My custom made badge*

Is it Badenov?


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

2014 Chromag Surface


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

FoafInTX said:


> Titus is owned by the parent company of OnOne. I have tried to find out who Titus was, as anyone named Titus likely is a distant relative. They didn't seem to know! I think they were releasing bikes with that brand name still. My interest was more genealogical than bicycle!


Titus was founded in Tempe, AZ by Chris Cocalis who somehow parted from Titus at some point. Titus eventually went under and the brand was picked up by a company in the UK. On One? Cocalis went on to found Pivot . Pretty boss.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MTBeing said:


> Titus was founded in Tempe, AZ by Chris Cocalis who somehow parted from Titus at some point. Titus eventually went under and the brand was picked up by a company in the UK. On One? Cocalis went on to found Pivot . Pretty boss.


So did I miss a Titus head badge somewhere?

If you check out Pivot designs you can see the Titus influence.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

​


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the ugly: fuji marlboro folding mountain bike locked to a light post...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

From AO...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> From TOK..


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like the one-off badge made for the bicycle Joe Breeze presented to Pope Francis is the ultimate.






​


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> Looks like the one-off badge made for the bicycle Joe Breeze presented to Pope Francis is the ultimate.
> 
> View attachment 1017770​


Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wingo said:


> Is it Badenov?
> 
> View attachment 1008745
> View attachment 1008746


Ha,ha pretty funny.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Where's Natasha?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Where's Natasha?


Probably in the background [toptube] screaming at him.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*Badges? We don' need no stinkin' badges!*









I've always liked the Raleigh and Bianchi head badges. And I own a Canfield which has a cool head badge.

The first road bike I ever rode was a Vitus that belonged to my friend's Dad, although I don't know that the head tube looked like this.








My next borrowed road bike was a Panasonic








Haven't seen a Ritchey here yet (not mine).








Mongoose (not mine)








Not mine, but my wife still has my '08 MKIII








Several of these pix came off the velobase head badge gallery.

-F


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

*My Headbadges*








this is my 2009 FTM Titus for my heavy work








This is my newest 2012 bike. The Niner "Jet 9" for XC








This is a 2005 Titus Switchblade. "Old Faithful" my oldest bike








This is my custom headbadge for my wife's Vassago. She took to single speed like a duck to water.








This is my custom built Single Speed 29er by the Carl Strong. My favorite bike of all time, my go-to bike.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

Some very cool head badges here.

Old Voo Doo on mine










But thinking about having my bike Cerakoted with a custom theme for my gun forum with this badge (only the shield without the square "patch")










What do you guys & gals think?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps one of my favorites. Very nice!



DianeWong said:


> View attachment 1036505
> 
> This is my custom built Single Speed 29er by the Carl Strong.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

I just ordered a custom badge with my forum logo in brushed nickle and copper. Check out this link, the owner seems to do some amazing work.

Portfolio - Revolution Cycle Jewelry

Full disclosure, I found this artist through a Google search last night and have no affiliation with her. Will post up a picture of my badge as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW!!! Very Impressive worx.



cgrutt said:


> Portfolio - Revolution Cycle Jewelry


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

She's almost done...


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

My King Kahuna.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

Final. I'm stoked!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cgrutt said:


> Final. I'm stoked!


So you made that?

Sweet piece of work and great design.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you made that?
> 
> Sweet piece of work and great design.


Thanks!

I pieced the design together in Illustrator based on a few royalty free vector images that I licensed from Adobe. It's for my gun forum Forums - AvidArms. I commissioned the metal work from Jen Green, an artist in Philadelphia, who I found through an online search. It turned out better than I expected. Check out her work here Portfolio - Revolution Cycle Jewelry.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Advocate Cycles









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

~martini~ said:


> Advocate Cycles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice design I don't think I've seen that one yet.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Optimus said:


> View attachment 970204


That appears to be an actual badge, is it? My Prime has the same design but it's a decal.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice design I don't think I've seen that one yet.


Very new, as in company was started by Tim Krueger (formerly of Salsa ) and his wife in January of '15 and started delivering bikes in September-ish. 3 models, plus size tires, cool business model that aims to gives profits to bike causes. Frames are Reynolds 725 or Ti. I'm experiencing of whole lot of desire for the Watchman with the Hayduke running a photo finish second. Simply don't have the funds, but if I can find a new job that pays well at the end of my search the frame could become a wall hanger waiting to be built.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

A unique head badge on an Intense Tracer. Some will hate it and others will love it just like the man who inspired it......


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Shaun Palmer, legend.

Is he still barred from Japan?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Shaun Palmer, legend.
> 
> Is he still barred from Japan?


Probably. Do they ever lift such bans? lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dbhammercycle said:


> Shaun Palmer, legend.
> 
> Is he still barred from Japan?


"Palm Daddy"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dbhammercycle said:


> Very new, as in company was started by Tim Krueger (formerly of Salsa ) and his wife in January of '15 and started delivering bikes in September-ish. 3 models, plus size tires, cool business model that aims to gives profits to bike causes. Frames are Reynolds 725 or Ti. I'm experiencing of whole lot of desire for the Watchman with the Hayduke running a photo finish second. Simply don't have the funds, but if I can find a new job that pays well at the end of my search the frame could become a wall hanger waiting to be built.


Interesting and sounds pricey. I'm sure they are top notch frames coming from a Salsa background.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Interesting and sounds pricey. I'm sure they are top notch frames coming from a Salsa background.


Not terribly so, although the Ti frames are certainly out of my reach. Built bikes are about or under 3K, frames are 750. Small boutique company with a mission for good, could certainly be more but they seem to want people on their bike and also want to work with brick and mortar shops. There's only one shop here (being a local comp too) that has one, afaik, and I want it.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a sucker for head tube badges. Here are a few that I have
FBM Steadfast
IMG_6344 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
Pedal Driven Cycles Custom
IMG_6345 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
A few others
IMG_6339 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
and my Chumba Ursa
IMG_6331 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim_w_sage said:


> I'm a sucker for head tube badges. Here are a few that I have
> FBM Steadfast
> IMG_6344 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
> Pedal Driven Cycles Custom
> ...


And those are all well thought out designs and excellent craftsmanship. I'm leaning towards the Steadfast as being my favorite.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New Bike New Head Badge - I wish it was the actual SC Logo :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> New Bike New Head Badge - I wish it was the actual SC Logo :thumbsup:


That's nice and who's to say it isn't original to Santa Cruz. Sometimes companies make head badges to fill the gap between production of what they've run out of.

Found this online: Maybe original to Santa Cruz.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I should have written that better, I was hoping for this: (I just picked a quick google image but that's what I would have liked. I'm happy either way.


----------



## willdtrout (Jan 14, 2011)

Hate to confess that I've never really paid attention to the badges. Cant even think of what is on my bikes. Think I'll have to start looking.

One thing that surprised me in this thread is how many of you have Chris King headsets! I've had a King that has bounced around on different frames for twenty years


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

willdtrout said:


> Hate to confess that I've never really paid attention to the badges. Cant even think of what is on my bikes. Think I'll have to start looking.
> 
> One thing that surprised me in this thread is how many of you have Chris King headsets! I've had a King that has bounced around on different frames for twenty years


Do they make other brands?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I prefer the older Santa Cruz head badges. The new ones just don't have any real pizzazz.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

From my new Pony Rustler. Colors added by yours truly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> From my new Pony Rustler. Colors added by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 1060340


Like ^


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've always been intrigued of the different head badge designs that bike companies come up with. Some are a work of art and others, not so much. And yet others just make you wonder. There has been so many bike companies over the years with so many designs. Post up a photo of your head badge with brand disclosure please.
> 
> Some of you may be head badge delete, where in that case you may have this attitude towards them.  >>>
> 
> ...


Local frame-builder, Tom Oswald.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

burtronix said:


> Local frame-builder, Tom Oswald.
> View attachment 1062657


Very nice, I like the old France inspired [I think] head tube touch.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Most recent addition to the stable. Head badge doubles as ports for the internal cable routing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> From my new Pony Rustler. Colors added by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 1060340


 I've always wanted to braze one using copper wire for the pepper and nickel silver for the globe, but I like your version too.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

From my '00 Iron Horse Raider love the thing.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

'89 Cannondale.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

School of Old


dbhammercycle said:


> View attachment 1073198
> 
> '89 Cannondale.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Black Sheep and Coconino


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

*"HEAD BADGE"/ The Good / The Bad / The Ugly....Photo thread.*



ultraspontane said:


> Well lah-de freaking dah!


And in 2015 it (Farley) got weirder, what is that modern art?









Cannondale Hooligan









Supposedly you can pop off and mount some brand of accessories there.










Cannondale Fat CAAD. For $3730 all they get is a freakin' decal?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Which ponders the question: At what price point do the frame designers owe us a metal head badge rather than a cheap ass sticker?


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

Almost like a hood ornament on a car ,those have been phased out over the years now that all the cars are made from plastic ,bikes are turning to plastic/carbon and decals will become the norm eventually .


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Good thought. Revolt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which ponders the question: At what price point do the frame designers owe us a metal head badge rather than a cheap ass sticker?


 I think it's more of a pride point than a price point. Especially if you build the frame yourself (unless you're going for "less=more") probably ought to add a metal badge.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

$300.00 (zero - nada)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing special, just a 4 year old Spank Spoon one2one, but it's my only bike since I built it. Versatile and fun.










Hmm for some reason this forum software hates tinyurl.com and Google Photos doesn't like giving URLs to shared images at all...

oh and I've never been good at taking photos


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Nothing special, just a 4 year old Spank Spoon one2one, but it's my only bike since I built it. Versatile and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a.... Christmas tree


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

RS 29er


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Looks like a.... Christmas tree


Now that you said it I see it too! :eekster:
(yes I'm referring to how you called it under that edit )

In order to avoid being haunted by that I should hurry to design and order a tanky Ti frame at Rapid Titan bikes (a very open minded, and value minded, builder, which means the customer is responsible for whether the product is a monstrosity or a beauty), whose head badge is this:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Most recent addition to the stable. Head badge doubles as ports for the internal cable routing.
> 
> View attachment 1066676


Check the cables don't saw through the head-tube!..


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I did this back in '95-'96 on my '92 Raleigh Chill.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ..whose head badge is this:


Ragland?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Obi said:


> Ragland?


Hmm no, Korolyov in Russia. Here: About RAPID Company | RAPID Company official site

They don't fit the image of a typical Ti builder. Subtract polished, high end, stylish, curvy; add boxy, tank-like, gritty, affordable. If they were a Western builder I guess they'd be building industrial looking, indestructible steel bikes; but in Russia, top three custom builders all use Ti.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A cool head badge for once 😁


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Arebee said:


> I think I did this back in '95-'96 on my '92 Raleigh Chill.




Halo 11v2?


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

2016 Niner Air 9 rdo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Silent Drone said:


> 2016 Niner Air 9 rdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sharp


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

The headbadge fell off my Yelli Screamy so I replaced it with this


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Silent Drone said:


> 2016 Niner Air 9 rdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Niner head badges. :thumbsup:



jeffw-13 said:


> The headbadge fell off my Yelli Screamy so I replaced it with this


An improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

this thing is so ugly! it actually fits the rest of the bike, but it's a stupid design and poorly executed. that's a rough combo. hands down the worst one i've owned.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this thing is so ugly! it actually fits the rest of the bike, but it's a stupid design and poorly executed. that's a rough combo. hands down the worst one i've owned.
> 
> View attachment 1092697


LOL
Hey it fits the rest of the bike which makes it a win.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ looks like he is missing an arm 😊


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 1092799


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

D Bone said:


> View attachment 1092799


At first glance I thought "How cute - he has tiny little purple pedals sticking out of his head tube".


----------



## truffy (Oct 9, 2015)

My road bike and XC bike both have the same head badge. I have no imagination 









(I don't know why it's been rotated 90deg)


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Arebee said:


> I think I did this back in '95-'96 on my '92 Raleigh Chill.


I really dig that. Kind of makes me want to worship Satan though.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Otso Cycles Voytek


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Talbot frameworks stainless steel head badge.









Being silver-brazed into place.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet! ^^ 

Both of those, Otso and Talbot.

Talbot really goes through some trouble for some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

tedsti said:


> Otso Cycles Voytek
> 
> View attachment 1100623


Cool, I just wish they had an option that wasn't carbon. I really like the stainless look of their CC frame.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

JACKL said:


> I really dig that. Kind of makes me want to worship Satan though.


Religious freedom brutha! Have at it!


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Love the old Litespeed head badges form the Lynskey era.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

blue_biker said:


>


I love the bros head badge on all 3 of my bros bikes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

Older thread, but I have to add the head badge from my daughter's bike. A friend set me up with this bike, and my daughter loves it. Watson Cycles.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That's Cthulhu in larval stage!


----------



## Ben B (Nov 16, 2014)

*Jamis*

Clean and simple.


----------



## Peddlin' Fool (Jul 22, 2013)

2016 Intense Tracer T275


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Votec do a classy one on their FR frames


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Peddlin' Fool said:


> 2016 Intense Tracer T275
> 
> View attachment 1117187


Looks eerily similar to the start of this thread.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 1125472


I've been waiting for you to post that one.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nukeproof










Minimalistic...?? 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^Probably the last surviving headbadge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^Probably the last surviving headbadge.


 It'll be a cockroach.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

A couple of Breezers.
First 2013 Lightning Team 29

















Second 2015 Storm Comp 29


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

huckleberry hound said:


> A couple of Breezers.
> First 2013 Lightning Team 29
> 
> View attachment 1132910


I thought it said Brazzers.
:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has posted this? Just built up this On-One 456 steel frame for my son. This is the limited edition 'cycle of violence' badge:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this? Just built up this On-One 456 steel frame for my son. This is the limited edition 'cycle of violence' badge:
> 
> View attachment 1133003


Is he trying to break into the bike shop?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trx250r180 said:


> Almost like a hood ornament on a car ,those have been phased out over the years now that all the cars are made from plastic ,bikes are turning to plastic/carbon and decals will become the norm eventually .


Is this what we are facing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is this what we are facing?


Well, except for all the steel and titanium bikes being made in mass and one at a time. I think the custom steel frame resurgence speaks to people wanting something great, rather than something light and cheap.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I didn't add this one yet.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I have some new, much better ones to share now.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cgrutt said:


> I just ordered a custom badge with my forum logo in brushed nickle and copper. Check out this link, the owner seems to do some amazing work.
> 
> Portfolio - Revolution Cycle Jewelry
> 
> Full disclosure, I found this artist through a Google search last night and have no affiliation with her. Will post up a picture of my badge as soon as I receive it.


She does! That wolf is one of mine 

I have a few of hers I had done in the past. I'm thinking about having her do some more for me. She does some great work.

Here are the two she's done for me for my husband's bikes. I'll see if I can dig up the wolf (got misplaced with all the home improvements we've been doing).


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

My buddy made this one for me after surviving this year's CTR.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ben B said:


> Clean and simple.
> 
> View attachment 1103811


I read that as Siwer.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Guerrilla Gravity(not mine)


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Surly Wednesday....


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

homebrewtim, is it after a work by Stephen King?


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

J. Random Psycho said:


> homebrewtim, is it after a work by Stephen King?


Wednesday is a character on in the TV show and movie "The Munsters" Her brother is Pugsley.

Edit:

"The Addams Family"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

homebrewtim said:


> Wednesday is a character on in the TV show and movie "The Munsters" Her brother is Pugsley.


LOL
Too cool! :thumbsup:
Great work as well.

Some great contributions recently. I missed all those above homebrews.


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Too cool! :thumbsup:
> Great work as well.
> 
> Some great contributions recently. I missed all those above homebrews.


Thanks...credit to Revolution Cycle and Retro Decals for the finishing touches.

Excellent product and customer service.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Haven't added my new one:

Not that fancy.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Haven't added my new one:
> 
> Not that fancy.


I'll give credit whenever it's 3 dimensional rather than just a decal. I have two Gunnars, "handmade in the USA", but then they just stick a decal on it. Come on, guys! At least my SC Superlight and James Dragon are dimensional and my Lemond's have metal plates.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I'll give credit whenever it's 3 dimensional rather than just a decal. I have two Gunnars, "handmade in the USA", but then they just stick a decal on it. Come on, guys! At least my SC Superlight and James Dragon are dimensional and my Lemond's have metal plates.


I agree!

Your SC's badge is it the logo or does it just say "Santa Cruz" like mine? It is raised, but dull.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometime between 1997 and 2011 they switched from a decal to a 3D badge. Both handmade in the USA.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> I'll give credit whenever it's 3 dimensional rather than just a decal. I have two Gunnars, "handmade in the USA", but then they just stick a decal on it. Come on, guys! At least my SC Superlight and James Dragon are dimensional and my Lemond's have metal plates.


My Dragon also has a 3D badge:


----------



## clay_smith (Oct 25, 2008)

1977 or so FMF bmx bike.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

homebrewtim said:


> Wednesday is a character on in the TV show and movie "The Munsters" Her brother is Pugsley.


It's the Addams Family not The Munsters. Both are classic shows.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

clay_smith said:


> 1977 or so FMF bmx bike.


I went from a Huffy monoshock department store bike to an FMF Team Replica.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Your SC's badge is it the logo or does it just say "Santa Cruz" like mine? It is raised, but dull.


Mine's like this:











sgltrak said:


> My Dragon also has a 3D badge:
> 
> View attachment 1219465


Yep, that's the same as mine.


----------



## clay_smith (Oct 25, 2008)

UPSed said:


> I went from a Huffy monoshock department store bike to an FMF Team Replica.


That was quite the upgrade!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thx138 said:


> It's the Addams Family not The Munsters. Both are classic shows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


LOL
Good catch, I'm embarrassed it went right by me. I'm now hoping Homebrew had it made from the correct show.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

clay_smith said:


> That was quite the upgrade!


Haha! It just reminds me a lot of the bike upgrades here.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

How about a head badge engraving? Lol, I thought it was a nice touch on my titanium frame, but its about to be covered up by a custom head badge Im having made by Jen Green. She pretty much has the handle on most of the high end frame builders badges that go on their frames these days, Ill post when I get it in a week or two, i think its almost my turn (been on the wait list for a while)


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

thx138 said:


> It's the Addams Family not The Munsters. Both are classic shows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Oooops! Typo...I had Munsters on the brain...yes the Adddams Family for sure.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Not an MTB but I really like the headbadge on the FBM Steadfast









Also Sick Bikes has some awesome headbadges. I love the one on the Death From Above.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fattyrider38 said:


> View attachment 1219706
> 
> 
> How about a head badge engraving? Lol, I thought it was a nice touch on my titanium frame, but its about to be covered up by a custom head badge Im having made by Jen Green. She pretty much has the handle on most of the high end frame builders badges that go on their frames these days, Ill post when I get it in a week or two, i think its almost my turn (been on the wait list for a while)


Like that one, engraved into the frame is a nice touch. I hope your custom out does it. 



93EXCivic said:


> Not an MTB but I really like the headbadge on the FBM Steadfast
> 
> View attachment 1219783
> 
> ...


All badges are welcome from any discipline of bikes. This one is quite detailed and a classy design.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

c.1964


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

bike found in my neighbors house


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

On a city bike, during a recent trip to Sweden.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! some rare ones.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

This is it so far, it will be put on a portrait type frame before its done and bent, but ya I think it won't have a problem out doing the current engraving, absolutely amazing work ill repost when its finished. dont know why it got turned sideways but you get the idea lol



Fattyrider38 said:


> View attachment 1219706
> 
> 
> How about a head badge engraving? Lol, I thought it was a nice touch on my titanium frame, but its about to be covered up by a custom head badge Im having made by Jen Green. She pretty much has the handle on most of the high end frame builders badges that go on their frames these days, Ill post when I get it in a week or two, i think its almost my turn (been on the wait list for a while)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet!
Nice work and great idea. I did a CR [Courtesy Rotate] for ya.


----------



## Loadnreturn (Aug 20, 2015)

On the Cruiser:


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Loadnreturn said:


> On the Cruiser:
> 
> View attachment 1220823


Shoulder Monkey....tastie!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

From my son's NO Saints themed Growler


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't even know this thread existed, but someone suggested it from the SS forum when they saw a pic I posted.

So I sent Jen Green a message and said I want something custom, but I don't know what (and suck at design). My comments were along the lines of "I love my state of Arizona and I love single speeding". 2 days later, after sending over some preliminary drawings and progress shots, this was on its way to me. I am super stoked on it! Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jen Green is amazing, I told her something similar like I like meditation, and bikes and want a tree and she just finished this for me! Amazing Talent








blaklabl said:


> I didn't even know this thread existed, but someone suggested it from the SS forum when they saw a pic I posted.
> 
> So I sent Jen Green a message and said I want something custom, but I don't know what (and suck at design). My comments were along the lines of "I love my state of Arizona and I love single speeding". 2 days later, after sending over some preliminary drawings and progress shots, this was on its way to me. I am super stoked on it! Hope you guys like it.
> 
> View attachment 1223128


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Wife's SC Juliana.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Tolkein Headbadge*

Dredging up an old thread!
Combining multiple passions, I had Jen Green make a custom head badge of JRR Tolkien's symbol for the bike I built at Waltworks Frame Building School.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice badge on that nice ride...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

This thread makes me want to get my own headbadges made. Like I don't spend enough on bikes...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Kind of the final upgrade huh?


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Two Moots*

Two different badges...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

The Apollo badge is new. The shop I work at, the owner had Apollo make a few different models custom to his specs back in the day, as well as Nishiki.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great contributions recently. The Intense Fro badge being different than the regular flame Intense badge.

Love the two different Moots.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Some might appreciate this little tome. A present from my wife last year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I do, I do..


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

*"HEAD BADGE"/ The Good / The Bad / The Ugly....Photo thread.*

I just got one custom made for my old Steel SS. Jen was great, tons of communication and I just sent her a picture of my dogs paw print and she made it identical. I am so stoked on the badge. Not a super hard one for her I am sure but she does great work. I sent her a pic of my dog's paw, we had to put him down this summer but he loved to ride with me.

https://www.headbadges.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Awesome badge and awesome tribute. She obviously does amazing work.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Here's one that I don't recall having made this thread. Anybody have a Maverick? Out of business since 2012, I'm sure there's some still floating around out there.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Royal Dutch Gazelle (late '60s?)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool vintage badges MOJO. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## SP-rocket (Jun 22, 2019)

*KGB cycles*


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I just got one custom made for my old Steel SS. Jen was great, tons of communication and I just sent her a picture of my dogs paw print and she made it identical. I am so stoked on the badge. Not a super hard one for her I am sure but she does great work. I sent her a pic of my dog's paw, we had to put him down this summer but he loved to ride with me.
> 
> https://www.headbadges.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


Super-cool. She customized a Wednesday headbadge for my Wednesday. The pawprint headbadge is really cool. Sorry about your dog. Cheers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

INTENSE: IMO still one of the baddest of them all.  28 years running.


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

Better picture of the Gary Fisher Superfly










I've been trying to get my hands on one of those badges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


>


I disagree! We do need badges! I love a good head badge and am sad my Enduro only has a Specialized S sticker. It has bothered me since even before I bought the bike. It was almost a deal breaker for me, but the bike rides too good.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Coolest head badge I've seen in a while and it happens to be on my new bike...


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Regular Black Sheep on my SS and Wolf in Sheep‘s Clothing on my 6 speed Klunker


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's one I hope to make many more of!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CfusZYYMkAn/


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's my new one









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

